# [Solved] Not detecting devices

## jk121960

Hi, I just moved over from Arch and still trying to get my first install real smooth, I have 2 things that I am sure are related. My printer is installed and works great from cups, but doesn't show as default or any printer in application print dialogs. Also at the same time my DVD doesn't get recognized by applications (like Brasero) and will only mount after I use windows in a VM to connect to the drive, I thought I had followed all instructions but it seems I must have missed something but I can't tell what it is. Hopefully it is something that somebody recognizes right off. 

thanks in advance for any help you can give.Last edited by jk121960 on Sun Aug 04, 2013 10:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

if the cd/dvd/bd is in fstab take it out

```
emerge --info
```

look for consolekit udisks upower policykit udev dbus use flags. if missing add them

```
emerge  consolekit udisks upower polkit udev dbus
```

```
emerge -uND world
```

```
rc-update add consolekit default

rc-update add dbus default

rc-update add udev sysinit

rc-update add udev-mount sysinit
```

 udev should be already installed

----------

## jk121960

Ok I did everything and still no go, here is my rc-update show

```

           alsasound | boot                         

             bootmisc | boot                         

           consolekit |      default                 

         cups-browsed |      default                 

                cupsd |      default                 

                 dbus |      default                 

                devfs |                       sysinit

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                fcron |      default                 

                 fsck | boot                         

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

               net.lo | boot                         

             netmount |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

            savecache |              shutdown        

                 swap | boot                         

            swapfiles | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

                sysfs |                       sysinit

            syslog-ng |      default                 

         termencoding | boot                         

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                         

                 udev |                       sysinit

           udev-mount |                       sysinit

              urandom | boot                         

               vmware |      default                 

```

The only thing that was not in here was the consolekit, but still nothing in the print dialogs or brasero for the dvd. 

In gnome disks utility it does show dvd that is in the player

Is there anything else I can pull off here that might help? 

thanks again for all your help

----------

## DONAHUE

reboot, login as root, test -- if it works there is a group or two your user is not in

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858965.html may help

----------

## jk121960

Hi and thanks again, I was logged in as root but I will go through the doc you sent and see if there is something there and let you know. 

Thanks again

----------

## jk121960

Hi, I went through and did what was in the referenced document and nothing, I have not run into this problem before. I have other installs on other partitions and they are fine. Gnome disk utility sees the dvd and states what is on the dvd. The DVD is not automatically mounted but it knows it is there and what it is. Now what I have noticed is that the printer does show up in some applications, evince and firefox but it shows up as 'LPR', instead of the HP 8600 whatever which is fine, but still not showing up in all. 

I appreciate any help advice, if some output is needed please lket me know. 

thanks again

----------

## jk121960

OK we got it and it was so simple I liked to apologize, I don't remember ever having to do this, but I ran across a post hunting here and there. This guy had the same problem, and "wait for it" added it to fstab, Sh!@#. 

I just added what was below and immediately brasero saw the blank disk as far as the printing, it is odd everything sees it but "chromium" but they see it as "LPR" not the assigned designation. So I am guessing "Chromium" has some of the problem, but I can't figure out the "LPR" at this point I just know it works. 

```

/dev/sr0        /media/dvd  auto    ro,user,noauto,unhide   0

```

I apologize for not thinking of that.

----------

